# The 100 Greatest Canadian Albums ever (CBC)



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://music.cbc.ca/#/blogs/2013/7/100-greatest-Canadian-albums-ever

caveat: it's a slideshow. but it's pretty interesting to flip through
however, a lot of bands in the bottom half to discover. hellllllo, youtube.

/almost shut 'er down at the Nickelback sighting.
would have rather seen I Mother Earth's 'Dig' 
hell, or even Platinum Blonde's 'Alien Shores'


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very interesting! Thanks for the link. 

Great that it covers so many genres.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

No Steppenwolf, Chilliwack, Max, Lighthouse, 5 Man Electrical Band, Irish Rovers, Triumph, heck - where's Fludd or (*gasp*) Stompin' Tom?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> No Steppenwolf, Chilliwack, Max, Lighthouse, 5 Man Electrical Band, Irish Rovers, Triumph, heck - where's Fludd or (*gasp*) Stompin' Tom?


Remember this list was made up by the CBC whose idea of music is the sound of finger nails scraping across a blackboard. How the hell can you have a top 100 with all these groups missing. Oh yeah it's the CBC.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> So who would be on your list?
> 
> Instead of complaining about who isn't on sombody else's list of "Top 100 Albums", "Top 100 Guitarists", "Top 100 Songs" or whatever, wouldn't it be more interesting to see people's own personal lists?
> 
> Maybe 100 is too much. How about "25 Favourite Canadian Albums of All Time"?


I will bite down on 5 of my favorites

Rush - 2112
Neil Young - Decade
The Guess Who - American Woman
Teenage Head - Teenage Head
Max Webster - High Class in Borrowed Shoes


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

BTO - not fragile
Triumph - R&R machine
Pat Travers - crash and burn
Rush - hemispheres
April Wine - harder .. faster


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You simply can't have the 100 top albums of all time because there are too many genres that people don't listen too, have no idea who they are and mean nothing to them.

The top album lists only mean something if they are done per genre. For example, I wouldn't look at anything outside of Rock, Country and Pop music and perhaps some blues and even less jazz.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought it was a pretty good overview. Nice to see the Weakerthans on the list (twice) as I've been listed listening to them a lot lately.


----------

